# Moab: Spring Break



## cosurfgod (Oct 10, 2003)

I will make this real easy, the Moab Daily sucks. It is equivilant to floating across a lake.

Enjoy!


----------



## Tylermon (Jan 27, 2004)

The Moab Daily is actually an awesome trip for non-boaters. Its mellow, quiet, and BEAUTIFUL, Aside from the fact that there is a road along the whole thing. There are not too many hikes along the river in this section, but ones you can access accross the highway. ***** Bill is great. There is a lot of places to put-in/take-out. For a long trip I would say go from Bridge to Bridge (Dewey Bridge to the Moab Bridge) I heard there is a lot of water right now, and you could make that in one long day, or you could break it up into two. If you dont want to go that long, Hittle Bottom is a good Put-in. The Desert is such a beautiful place, I hope this helps! 
-WORD
-Tyler


----------



## asherj (Oct 27, 2003)

are there any just decent or good (for moab) play spots in moab?


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

There are some fun, splashy rapids above Moab that would be a fun trip for novices. You'd probably want to start at Rocky Rapid and run to takeout Beach. The water's only running about 2500 so it may be a bit slow - all the way from Hittle Bottom may be a haul. Its all about a Class II - II+. You may be able to rent a raft in Moab if the outfitters are open for business now. 

The water's going to be ice cold and booties will be a must . I'd advise against Duckies unless you get folks into drysuits. If someone falls in w/out a wetsuit, they'll have about 3 minutes in the 32.1 degree water before they start looking a bit blue, if you get my drift. Its supposed to be a scorcher though so the water cannon may be a good thing to have along!

Have fun!


----------



## bigweave (Apr 27, 2008)

*Little help?*



cosurfgod said:


> I will make this real easy, the Moab Daily sucks. It is equivilant to floating across a lake.
> 
> Enjoy!


Live in the CO mountains and want to put the raft in the water with weather a bit nicer than in Crested Butte. Looking for class II-III. Not scared to drive for good water/weather. Got any ideas?


----------



## Chip (Apr 7, 2007)

cosurfgod said:


> I will make this real easy, the Moab Daily sucks. It is equivilant to floating across a lake.


It's not a play-park, but I think it's gorgeous. Did you ever lift your gaze from your crotch and look around?


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Chip said:


> It's not a play-park, but I think it's gorgeous. Did you ever lift your gaze from your crotch and look around?



Maybe it was different 5 years ago when this was posted. Doubtful


----------



## Chip (Apr 7, 2007)

Oops— time warp.


----------



## pasta (May 17, 2006)

Hmmm, What sucks about the Daily?Let's see there's the convenient boat ramps with pit toilets & garbage dumpsters. Shaded beaches,plenty of hiking,Gold mines and movie set's.Granary's and Kivas(if you look for them).Plenty of room for your dog to run the length of it River right. Who needs that ? And If you spend the day at Onion Creek the road isn't a problem.
I'd go to Canyon Voyages they'll take you or rent you a boat and you can take yourself that's always an adventure.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

i would rather spend spring break in casper wyoming than moab... but that was a bad experience of jeep week laid in a tent pucking your guts out in 90 degree weather. the water was the only thing that cured my sickness and it was nothing extrodinary.

wall street was bad ass and the trails were cool. but good idea of taking non boaters there thats exactly what that place is a non boating play ground. i would rent some jeeps if i were you.


----------



## pasta (May 17, 2006)

I almost forgot, The $12.00 Sunday Brunch at Red Rock(just before Whites).They have a new dock,Just pull up and someone else makes you brkfst. Yeh your right rvrgod,it sucks.NOT!


----------



## edd23 (Sep 28, 2008)

Another option - put in at Dewey Bridge (with a boat ramp) for a real mellow float, and take out at Rocky Rapid (aka Ida Gulch). It really is a nice float for non-boaters, Dewey to Hittle Bottom (the main put-in) is totally flat, with a nice short walk up Bull Canyon, and more fun waves from Hittle on down. Be aware if you're here (yup, I live in Moab) it is absolutely insane during Easter week (if that's your spring break) with all the off-roaders. We usually leave town, cuz it's too crazy. But Pasta is right -- that stretch is absolutely beautiful, and except for a few spots, you'd never even know that a road borders the water. And Canyon Voyages is open, as are most outfitters by then - CV is best for trips OR rentals - get a 14' paddle boat and have a ball.


----------



## MoabColorado (Sep 2, 2009)

bigweave said:


> Live in the CO mountains and want to put the raft in the water with weather a bit nicer than in Crested Butte. Looking for class II-III. Not scared to drive for good water/weather. Got any ideas?


The Moab Daily would be a good choice when it finally warms up around here. Class III only during highwater...


----------



## MoabColorado (Sep 2, 2009)

caspermike said:


> i would rather spend spring break in casper wyoming than moab... thats exactly what that place is a non boating play ground. i would rent some jeeps if i were you.


Let's see, at least 10 river guide businesses in Moab and to name a few stretches of river in the area, Westwater, Cataract, Dolores, Daily, Deso, San Juan...


----------

